# Aches and pains



## PlumbPerfect (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been working a lot of hours the past few years doing commercial builds. We do all of the saw cutting and excavation ourselves. The past few months I have had a sore lower back. Nothing serious, and as much can be expected by working these labor intensive jobs. 

Friends of mine that are plumbers all have similar ailments.. Shoulders, knees, etc. We are all in our late 20's. I was curious how some of you others guys feel. Especially the older guys. I often joke to my wife that she will be wheeling me around by the time I am 50. : laughing:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

PlumbPerfect said:


> I have been working a lot of hours the past few years doing commercial builds. We do all of the saw cutting and excavation ourselves. The past few months I have had a sore lower back. Nothing serious, and as much can be expected by working these labor intensive jobs.
> 
> Friends of mine that are plumbers all have similar ailments.. Shoulders, knees, etc. We are all in our late 20's. I was curious how some of you others guys feel. Especially the older guys. I often joke to my wife that she will be wheeling me around by the time I am 50. : laughing:


 
Early 30's and my right knee is gone..I thought it was just me but somedays I feel like my body won't last very long. Whats my 40's going to be like?


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

mid twenties and some days are better than others.

i found a very very large factor is diet. a proper balance of healthy proteins, carbs, and water is essential. 

when i did commercial and work on slab, knee pads were key.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Early 30's and my right knee is gone..I thought it was just me but somedays I feel like my body won't last very long. Whats my 40's going to be like?


Back surgery a 10-15 minute daily stretch routine and regular trips to the Chiropractor.:thumbup:

Now quit complainin and get back to workin!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds like your apprentice needs to get more hands on


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Where do I start.

All I can say to the young dudes
Learn to bend over the right way
alway pick up stuff from the floor the right way
Quit laying stuff on the floor only to have to bend over to pick things up.
Set up a work table or bench
Learn to like naps
Do excercises
walk a lot at night or ride a bike
eat right at lunch


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Where do I start.
> 
> All I can say to the young dudes
> Learn to bend over the right way
> ...


 
also,

Don't be afraid to ask for help. We have help on almost every water heater. I was told that our insurance went down if we sent a second guy just to help get the old one out and new one in.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

45. Ankles, knees and shoulders. Back comes and goes. Mornings are a slow go for the first half hour out of bed.

I figure I've got 10 more years on the tools barring anything major happening. Working hard to get my poop in a group prior to that day.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm 44. I am right now nursing a bad back that I injured a month ago. It was so painful with spasms and all that I couldn't walk or do much of anything.

_"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."- Benjamin Franklin_


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

At 35 I kept pinching a nerve in lower back. Chiropractor told me never to bend over at an angle. Turn straight towards object then bend properly to pick up. This seems to have helped out alot.

Problems really started when I was 19 running 6" to 12 CI in a school for a year straight. Had to be the tuff guy.:no: Still got 25 years to go! Take heed youngen's! Good advice on this thread.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

My knees were so bad about 15 years ago that I couldn't even carry a bag of tools up a flight of stairs At time my knees would even give out. 

Till one day I was working at a karate school that was in a two story biulding

And the head instructor/owner seen me struggling up the stairs

He ask if I had knee problems. And I said yes I think they are finished 

He gave me a bottle of herbs that he sells at the school

It was a mixture of glucoamine and some other stuff. He say take and you will see a huge difference

That day change the rest of my life

Been on that stuff ever since

No more pain since then

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Learn to work smarter. You only get one body and it has limits which depend your size and weight. I see guys who don't know how or won't use the knees when lifting. Ever see a 200 lb man muscle bound, toned to the max but can't lift a stapler? I have. I'd say let people help you when available, work smarter every chance you can.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

30

Staph infection in knee led to surgery, leg isn't as flexible. I always have knee pads on now.

Back. Joined YMCA last saturday, I get up at 5 am to do some time everyday before work. That seems to be helping. Not drinking soda nearly as much. If I want something sweet, I'll grab a chocolate milk.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Lets see, plumbing since 1994 and just turned 38 years young:whistling2: the only major issue that i have is some back pain... reason being is the extra 50 LB's that i gained in the pass 2 years


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm 50, and every damn thing hurts! I am also a solo shop with no extra help other than my wife who is a trooper! I turn down jobs that I know will hurt me too much physically.
I need to quit smoking and join a gym to get in better physical condition.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll be 58 this year,6' 175 lbs,32" waist,knee's are still good most of the time,back gets a little stiff sometimes(Aleve is my friend),everything else seems to work pretty good(my cousin who owns a gym say's I'm a freak of nature).I layed out 300' of sawcutting today,cut tomorrow,haul the spoils out Mon. and start digging by hand(can't get a machine into the building).I get a 6' 280 lb app. and one other guy for help,it seems that the more I do the better I feel,but a little tired also.I have told the app./dumb**** that it doesn't impress me when he tries to carry a 10" x 10' c.i length by himself,ASK FOR HELP.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I started doing commerical plumbing, heating and pipe fitting when I was 20 I`m 37 now and I have had 3 back surgeries last one was spinal fusion of T-10 - L-2 . Take care of your body don`t try to be superman wish I had.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Y'all are just going to have to work through the pain.

I'm pretty good at 64 -- So long as I keep working. The real killer is the down time.

I had about 3 weeks off during the holidays, the snow and the ice storm.

Jumping back into the saddle after 3 weeks of lounging about is a killer.

I went and set 2 sinks, yanked out a dishwasher and repaired a few hose bibbs today.

I'm wiped out.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

My grandfather says "keep on walking, once your legs go bad it's all downhill from there". I'm a firm believer in this. 

I'm gonna take this advice on this thread to heart. I don't want to end up being wheeled around at age 50.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> My grandfather says "keep on walking, once your legs go bad it's all downhill from there". I'm a firm believer in this.
> 
> I'm gonna take this advice on this thread to heart. I don't want to end up being wheeled around at age 50.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 You got nothing to worry about.

Plumbing will be so dumbed down by the time you reach 50 the worst problems you'll have to deal with is deciding which flavored oxygen bottle to breath out of.

I'd suggest the Bourbon bottle, but I'm biased.


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

I know more guys with back problems than without. I try to work smart but often wonder of ill last for 25 more years.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I hurt all over, but I have a family to feed.

A new pain that started a couple years ago is my hands cramping up.
After I spend a day wrenching on pipe, my hands will " ball up " and I'll have to push my fingers down to open my hands.

Sucks getting older.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I hurt all over, but I have a family to feed.
> 
> A new pain that started a couple years ago is my hands cramping up.
> After I spend a day wrenching on pipe, my hands will " ball up " and I'll have to push my fingers down to open my hands.
> ...


that has been happening to me for several years now...

Do you know what is going on...?

It feels like your tendons are pulling all your fingers in to your palm of your hand.... then you have to pry your fingers back to straight...

I never got it checked out...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> that has been happening to me for several years now...
> 
> Do you know what is going on...?
> 
> ...


Its exactly as you described it !

I have NO idea what it is .
I just know it sucks when your in the middle of a job and your hands don't work.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Nerve pinching in the elbow area maybe

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Its exactly as you described it !
> 
> I have NO idea what it is .
> I just know it sucks when your in the middle of a job and your hands don't work.


What happen is if I am squeezing with my hands many times over the day... eventually like you say my fingers curl up in to the palm of my hand...its like a charly horse in your foot ....

then to get my fingers straighten out ... I have to pry them from the palm of my hand...

i was thinking it was corproal syndrome or some thing like that


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Its exactly as you described it !
> 
> I have NO idea what it is .
> I just know it sucks when your in the middle of a job and your hands don't work.


 Classic symptom of carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> What happen is if I am squeezing with my hands many times over the day... eventually like you say my fingers curl up in to the palm of my hand...its like a charly horse in your foot ....
> 
> then to get my fingers straighten out ... I have to pry them from the palm of my hand...
> 
> i was thinking it was corproal syndrome or some thing like that


I'm just chalking it up to being in the business for many years .

Like I said before, Plumbing is what I do.

If I want to eat , I go to work, Pain or no Pain, I work.


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

I get that too. Have to literally pull hand open, I just figured it was a cramp.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I never wanted to get it checked out because if they wanted to fix it ...I would be messed up for a while


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm 50 yrs young too. Back pain & knee pain big time for last 10 yrs. my knees click, & one pops out of joint, & I have to get it to go back, by sitting on floor, & bending my leg behind me, to get it to pop back in

Now I had major back pain after sitting around for a few days, around holiday season. Now the whole right side of my right leg, in numb, due to pinched nerve. Back pain is now under control, but Doc said feeling in my leg, may, or may not, come back.

I was the strongest guy on the job, & could lift more than anyone, & thought only wimps need help. I was young & dumb, & impressed no one.


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

I have neck pains, lower back pains, especially when i stand still, and now as silly as it sounds, tennis elbow, which may require surgery because it becomes so painful to squeeze a tool, shake someones hand or lift a beer mug. Ill tell you a bigger concern, especially for service plumbers and heating guys, ive pulled out some boilers and piping that has had asbestos on it and of course once u start knocking it around its almost to late to realize what you just breathed in. And God knows what else. I went for a chest xray last week cause things didnt "feel" right. luckily it was nothing. Proper lifting technique and of course other proper PPE goes a hell of a long way. There are no hero's in this business, don't be afraid to ask for help, wear a dust mask or safety glasses. Celebrate a long healthy happy life.:yes:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

38 years old, 6'1 and 240... I'm fairly muscular, but do have a bit of a belly....

My biggest issues are lower back pain and knee problems. Surgery on both knees. 80% of the medial meniscus removed from left and 20% from the right. Ironically, both of these surgeries were done in my early 20's.

The chiropractor is AWESOME! Since I've been seeing him regularly, I haven't had any major problems.

My biggest problem other than knees and back is psoriasis. I sometimes get lesions on the palms of my hands which can make everything I do painful. I go through tons of those blue rubber gloves. They help a lot!

I tell every young guy I meet to not be the bull ox. An old boss of mine liked to say every shop should have a bull ox and a circus midget. I was the bull ox.......

It DOES NOT make you a p ussy if you ask for help with a water heater or boiler. Let the other guys laugh as much as they want.....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I fought the tendinitis for 15 yrs, and ran into a young sports Dr. that put the shots on the backside of the elbow instead of where the pain is, and had all the other shots. It went away, and that has been 13 yrs. ago.

I went to Iraq because my partner that I had been working with for 12 yrs. came down with throat cancer, he never smoked or dipped. I found out Wed. that I have the same cancer. 4pm that day I was having 10 teeth cut out, getting ready for treatment. Makes you wonder what the common denominator really is. I started smoking while I was in Iraq, but the Dr.said that was a short time.

10 teeth at 1 time smarts abit.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I fought the tendinitis for 15 yrs, and ran into a young sports Dr. that put the shots on the backside of the elbow instead of where the pain is, and had all the other shots. It went away, and that has been 13 yrs. ago.
> 
> I went to Iraq because my partner that I had been working with for 12 yrs. came down with throat cancer, he never smoked or dipped. I found out Wed. that I have the same cancer. 4pm that day I was having 10 teeth cut out, getting ready for treatment. Makes you wonder what the common denominator really is. I started smoking while I was in Iraq, but the Dr.said that was a short time.
> 
> 10 teeth at 1 time smarts abit.


 






Rick, I wish you and your family all the best. I hope you get well soon.....:thumbsup:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I fought the tendinitis for 15 yrs, and ran into a young sports Dr. that put the shots on the backside of the elbow instead of where the pain is, and had all the other shots. It went away, and that has been 13 yrs. ago.
> 
> I went to Iraq because my partner that I had been working with for 12 yrs. came down with throat cancer, he never smoked or dipped. I found out Wed. that I have the same cancer. 4pm that day I was having 10 teeth cut out, getting ready for treatment. Makes you wonder what the common denominator really is. I started smoking while I was in Iraq, but the Dr.said that was a short time.
> 
> 10 teeth at 1 time smarts abit.


 
Damn man hope all is going to be well. Yea makes you wonder right? Both of yall and and all.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

for back pains

rule out the basics

make sure you have good shoes to work in...
bad pair of shoes can wreak havoc

make sure you have a good bed to sleep on

make sure your relaxin chair isn't a source of back pain(poor posture)

as Oldschool stated, glucosamine helps
good nutrition combined with vitamins and/or supplements

and eliminate stress wherever/however you can


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Big second on the boots. I used to wear the cheap throw aways from walmart because I just destroy boots regardless of the brand. My back and legs were just killing me so I broke down and got a pair of lacrosse quad comforts. I don't know if I just got lucky or what but they fit like a glove, zero break in, and my back and legs feel 1000% better.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I fought the tendinitis for 15 yrs, and ran into a young sports Dr. that put the shots on the backside of the elbow instead of where the pain is, and had all the other shots. It went away, and that has been 13 yrs. ago.
> 
> I went to Iraq because my partner that I had been working with for 12 yrs. came down with throat cancer, he never smoked or dipped. I found out Wed. that I have the same cancer. 4pm that day I was having 10 teeth cut out, getting ready for treatment. Makes you wonder what the common denominator really is. I started smoking while I was in Iraq, but the Dr.said that was a short time.
> 
> 10 teeth at 1 time smarts abit.


You got my blessings and support, I hope you make a speedy recovery from the surgery.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> I fought the tendinitis for 15 yrs, and ran into a young sports Dr. that put the shots on the backside of the elbow instead of where the pain is, and had all the other shots. It went away, and that has been 13 yrs. ago.
> 
> I went to Iraq because my partner that I had been working with for 12 yrs. came down with throat cancer, he never smoked or dipped. I found out Wed. that I have the same cancer. 4pm that day I was having 10 teeth cut out, getting ready for treatment. Makes you wonder what the common denominator really is. I started smoking while I was in Iraq, but the Dr.said that was a short time.
> 
> 10 teeth at 1 time smarts abit.


 Holy crap, SR that had to hurt like hell. Keep us posted on your prognosis.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I fought the tendinitis for 15 yrs, and ran into a young sports Dr. that put the shots on the backside of the elbow instead of where the pain is, and had all the other shots. It went away, and that has been 13 yrs. ago.
> 
> I went to Iraq because my partner that I had been working with for 12 yrs. came down with throat cancer, he never smoked or dipped. I found out Wed. that I have the same cancer. 4pm that day I was having 10 teeth cut out, getting ready for treatment. Makes you wonder what the common denominator really is. I started smoking while I was in Iraq, but the Dr.said that was a short time.
> 
> 10 teeth at 1 time smarts abit.


Holy crap SR!

Speaking from a survivor's point of view...abandon any Dr. that tries to number your days. 

Fighters win!


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that SR........
To the sewer guys.........That Spartan sewer machine has hurt a lot of people..careful on the big cable...


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

at 61, two back operation's in need of knee's all is well as long as i keep moving . resting and having to start over hurts. i would like to know about the meds the karate guy gave OLD SCHOOL ,


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Its exactly as you described it !
> 
> I have NO idea what it is .
> I just know it sucks when your in the middle of a job and your hands don't work.


I think it may be a hydration/ lack of potassium issue. Those spasms are actually occurring in your forearms. It's kind of like a Charlie Horse. Try staying hydrated on those days & either eat bannanas or take potasium pills. See if that helps


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I'm 26, besides a screw in the wrist from a motorcycle accident all is good (even the wrist). I got it drilled into my head early not to be a hero and move stuff by myself, I always wear the knee pads, and ear protection is a must. I'm not so good with the safety glasses (they always fog up!).

I saw my father and grandfather lose their hearing, legs, and backs. It's not what I want.

BTW, try using a torch with your wrist in a cast, without the wrist movement you look awfully funny moving your elbow all over the place.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bikefitter0 said:


> at 61, two back operation's in need of knee's all is well as long as i keep moving . resting and having to start over hurts. i would like to know about the meds the karate guy gave OLD SCHOOL ,


I know the main ingredent was Glucosamine and some other types of herbs....

It worked.... 

I am a firm believer that if you keep taking something for to long it is no longer effective

So once I was healed up I stopped taking it..... I gave the remainder to one of my employees because he was having similar problems with his knees... The karate school has long been gone and no longer in buisness

After that I only take Glucosamine when needed... and once I feel better I stop taking it...

Seems to work for me.... I now buy the liquid Glucosamine from Costco

I even have one of my dogs on the stuff.... her back legs are sore and has a hard time getting up the stairs...

When we give her that she is like a puppy again


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank's old school


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> I fought the tendinitis for 15 yrs, and ran into a young sports Dr. that put the shots on the backside of the elbow instead of where the pain is, and had all the other shots. It went away, and that has been 13 yrs. ago.
> 
> I went to Iraq because my partner that I had been working with for 12 yrs. came down with throat cancer, he never smoked or dipped. I found out Wed. that I have the same cancer. 4pm that day I was having 10 teeth cut out, getting ready for treatment. Makes you wonder what the common denominator really is. I started smoking while I was in Iraq, but the Dr.said that was a short time.
> 
> 10 teeth at 1 time smarts abit.




Rick you're on my prayer list...
Wish you a good recovery and many more years of plumbing and posting...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Rick you're on my prayer list...
> Wish you a good recovery and many more years of plumbing and posting...


Kind of like a mule kick to the gut, eh?

Knock on wood this just turns out to be poor dental hygiene.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Kind of like a mule kick to the gut, eh?
> 
> Knock on wood this just turns out to be poor dental hygiene.


Pretty good kick.

The teeth have to come out because the radiation will be directed in those areas and can kill the teeth and cause injury to the jaw bone that might not heal, causing another major problem. There will be Chemo. at the same time. I will just have to hang tough for a couple of months.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> Pretty good kick.
> 
> The teeth have to come out because the radiation will be directed in those areas and can kill the teeth and cause injury to the jaw bone that might not heal, causing another major problem. There will be Chemo. at the same time. I will just have to hang tough for a couple of months.


You're going to whip this, SR. :thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Pretty good kick.
> 
> The teeth have to come out because the radiation will be directed in those areas and can kill the teeth and cause injury to the jaw bone that might not heal, causing another major problem. There will be Chemo. at the same time. I will just have to hang tough for a couple of months.


I am just so sorry this is happening to you.

I'm not a prayerful person, but I will make an exception for you.

Godspeed.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You guy's can't even tell that I can barely talk :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Pretty good kick.
> 
> The teeth have to come out because the radiation will be directed in those areas and can kill the teeth and cause injury to the jaw bone that might not heal, causing another major problem. There will be Chemo. at the same time. I will just have to hang tough for a couple of months.



I guess well make you an honorary Okie.

Your in our prayers. 

"You gain strength, courage and confidence by every experience in which you really stop to look fear in the face." Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> You guy's can't even tell that I can barely talk :laughing:


But you're still typing! :thumbup:
That's all we care about.... :laughing:

Keep on typing! :thumbup:


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

48 and I wake up almost every night at least once with numb painful tingling arms. Usually gotta get up and spend 5 or 10 minutes shaking it off. Don't know what it is, but it's worse if I've been on the pipe wrenches all day. Got some bone chips floating around in my elbows since my 20's. Guess I better see a doctor one day....


----------

